# PLEASE HELP!! REWARD!



## unclechazbo (Aug 6, 2014)

While in Buena Vista this past weekend on 8/3 Sunday a red life jacket flew out the back of a Good times rafting trailer between Helca and Dump hill on 285. We went back to get it and someone had already picked it up. In the pocket of this red extrasport life jacket is MY ENGAGEMENT RING  
There is a reward offered for its return. Please tell your friends, pass the word around, do the right thing and return it to me  
Thank you!


----------



## unclechazbo (Aug 6, 2014)

FOUND! Thanks for your help y'all!


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

unclechazbo said:


> FOUND! Thanks for your help y'all!


 
Awesome! Back in the fiance's good graces?


----------

